# 2017 Battery Swap.....



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

About time for a new battery ....

The 17 has the huge battery in the trunk, but access doesn't look to be too difficult.

I'm wondering if there is anything special about changing that bad boy. Do I need to keep power to the ECM to avoid needing a flash or any such stuff? 

Any other special procedures?

(I can't find much reliable data on this car. No chilton manual is available.)


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Unplug as is. No special consideration needed.

Its a large capacity AGM for auto start stop. The electronics is a DC/DC voltage booster to assist during cranking.


----------



## 6Speed2016LT (Jun 14, 2016)

I Just did mine a few months ago...mind you I have a 6 speed so I am not too sure if its the same battery...No start/stop for me!  Make sure you re-install the vent tube. I jgot my Everstart MAXX from Walmart, a good solid battery made my Johnson Controls. My go to for reviews is "Project Farm" on youtube, the guy is amazing when doing his testing. The walmart batteries almost came out on top, for a much cheaper price too.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Do these cars give you a warning that the battery is going bad? Prior cars I've owned, you found out when the car wouldn't start one cold winter morning. Is there anything on the dashboard that warns you of a battery going bad?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> Do these cars give you a warning that the battery is going bad? Prior cars I've owned, you found out when the car wouldn't start one cold winter morning. Is there anything on the dashboard that warns you of a battery going bad?


No warning.


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

I’ve never had a warning before a battery failure. They tend to just go.

This Cruze is my wife’s car. I tend to not push the issue of changing. I travel a lot and a failure while I’m gone would be no bueno.

I try not to push a battery much beyond 3 years


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do agms have a vent tube?

Hook up a small amp charger to the jumper terminals in the engine compartment. The car stays powered while disconnecting the battery. Otherwise. The TCM has to go through a learning curve. Rough shifting. That goes away on the second start up.

My battery got warranteed 4 months in. There were signs it wasn't working right. The car had 5 extra miles when I picked it up.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Do agms have a vent tube?
> 
> Hook up a small amp charger to the jumper terminals in the engine compartment. The car stays powered while disconnecting the battery. Otherwise. The TCM has to go through a learning curve. Rough shifting. That goes away on the second start up.
> 
> My battery got warranteed 4 months in. There were signs it wasn't working right. The car had 5 extra miles when I picked it up.



While this has been advocated by numerous people for numerous reasons over the years, there's no reason, or recommendation from GM to do so. It can potentially cause issues with the battery sensor and calculated state of charge functionality. It also opens you up to a greater likelihood of short circuits during the procedure


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Ma v e n said:


> While this has been advocated by numerous people for numerous reasons over the years, there's no reason, or recommendation from GM to do so. It can potentially cause issues with the battery sensor and calculated state of charge functionality. It also opens you up to a greater likelihood of short circuits during the procedure


Noticed I mentioned low amperage 
Good to know. Thanks.

In the beginning. Obd1. Chrysler wanted a 9 volt plugged in. To prevent surges when connecting battery.


----------

